# how many miles on your phaeton?



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

Who has the most miles on their Phaeton? Has it been dependable?
My 2004 v8 phaeton was acquired just over 4 months ago. There are now 15300 miles on the clock and there have been no (significant)problems to date. I drive over terrible roads; through 8-10 inches of water after a flood, through snow and ice, gravel, etc. I leave it out all night to be coated in ice, blanketed with snow, and it still starts when it's below zero and performs beautifully.
Who has 20,000 miles?
Who has 30,000 miles?
Anyone with 40,000 or 50,000 miles?
Any problems I should know about?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

I don't think I'm going to win this contest - I bought the car in mid-October and it has about 3,500 miles on it now. It has been pretty trouble-free, a few minor glitches, but nothing that has been significant.
Michael


----------



## VPRKLR (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Got mine in October, 8500 miles.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

Got mine Monday, 202 miles


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (viscount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viscount* »_Got mine Monday, 202 miles









That's funny. How do you like it so far? Have you observed anything that confuses you, or that you have any concerns about? Don't be shy to let us know if we can help.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_Who has the most miles on their Phaeton? Has it been dependable?
My 2004 v8 phaeton was acquired just over 4 months ago. There are now 15300 miles on the clock and there have been no (significant)problems to date. I drive over terrible roads; through 8-10 inches of water after a flood, through snow and ice, gravel, etc. I leave it out all night to be coated in ice, blanketed with snow, and it still starts when it's below zero and performs beautifully.
Who has 20,000 miles?
Who has 30,000 miles?
Anyone with 40,000 or 50,000 miles?
Any problems I should know about?

Bought March 1, 2004.
Just turned 18,000 miles.
No rattles or squeaks.
Tires still have over 50% tread life. Unbelievable!
Still getting compliments.


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

I got about 950 EU kilometers on my car but i don´t know how many US miles that is.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

Delivered 15th May 2004
Average 26.3mpg 
longest round trip 546 miles @ 33 mpg
top speed to date 110mph
6455 miles.
No problems so far.
And I can't get in the thing enough


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

I got mine June 30, 2004
10,500 trouble free miles
Can't get any better than 18mpg (I have a heavy foot)
Got it to the rev limiter...twice!
Best car I ever bought.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

Received mine on 8/25/04
5,300 miles
No rattles - tight as a vault
Max. speed about 120 mph
The only problem is a slow clock
It has been the most enjoyable car I have ever had so far.


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

Delivered: November 1, 2004
Mpg:roughly 16 but I really don't care.
Top Speed 130+
Miles:6,800
Flaw in windshield


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (jmdpjd1)*

You're all going to think I'm crazy. I bought my V8 on Jan 14th 2004 and I have only 9,600 miles on it. I live about 10~15 minute from work and I'm not a salesman. No mech problems at all. Just quirky windows type errors once in a blue moon. Goes away if you turn off the ignition, walk around the car 3 times and restart it (same as CTRL/ALT/DEL). The strangest one was when I had a headlight out warning, checked it and it was out. Turned off the car, turned it back on and never saw it again.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks! I love the car, and have no regrets about selling my S8 even though that was one great car. The w12 is beautiful and the driving experience is superb- it really feels special- light years ahead of the Audi. I have not had time to sit down and get to know it yet- I have had the low pressure indicator on for the last 2 days, indicating a flat tire even though the tires are fine. I would like to get rid of the daytime running lights...and the car has to be returned to be detailed per the dealer's promise so I will have to part with it for a couple of days....i am still breaking the car in so i have not done too much experimentation on the highway (and i dont have the radar installed yet), but i positively love that jet engine feel when it begins to wind up







.....earlier today i had forgotten to lower the ride height back to normal as I have to raise it due to a kerb in my garage (and then some, I have 1" plywood 2'x2' squares to drive up to so i dont damage the undercarriage !







Its a right pain in the...meanwhile when I saw the car with the high ride height today it looked like a hybrid suv something or another







....I think we need 20' wheels and slightly less height- not too much, but the wheel wells are really a little too offroad looking and need to be filled up. Otherwise I have the middle head rest in the back seat sticking up and i can't figure out how to lower it !! ( i havent spent much time at all with the manual yet though). Its a real pleasure to drive, and I just wish i have more occasion to do so!








Thanks again, I'll return with more questions shortly i'm sure! I positively love this car. 
Ed.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_My 2004 v8 phaeton was acquired just over 4 months ago. There are now 15300 miles on the clock

That is simply incredible! That would average to about 46K miles a year! (assuming you are the one who put in all the miles)! I thought I had it bad with 90 miles a day







For someone who drives as much as you do, it's good, or should I say "necessary" to be coddled in such a car.
But a question is in order: how many of these miles where accumulated as a result of the thrill of having a new car?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Picked it up at VoA with about 1600 miles on it Sept 10, 2004. Just rolled 12,500 today...I'm averaging about 17.5 mpg around town, 23 highways. As for top speed, um let's just say I got my ticket reduced to two points and now drive very conservatively. It is so easy to creep up over 80, 90 miles per hour. Cruise control has become my new best friend. I wish the Phaeton had a speed warning built in like the Touareg, instead of those flashing red and blue lights behind you...


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:26 AM 2-4-2005_


----------



## carrerarsr (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

48.000 Euro km = roughly 30.000 Mls.
Car is o.k. nothing since 17.000 km. Before that , dont ask (Dealertrouble) !


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (carrerarsr)*

Purchased mine June 15 and it turned 25,000 miles on my way back home from Erie PA last night. I will put a on lot more next week, as I am driving to to Miami FL.
No problems to speak of, other than normal maintainence and a few insignificant electrical glitches.
Average 23.0 mpg
Top speed around 100 mph (though that may change next week!)
Still get lots of looks out on the highway


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (trekguy)*

Purchased my W12 on Nov. 18th , 2004 and I have 2400 miles. No problems at all. Just had to get used to certain things, but for now very happy. 
David


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soki* »_I got about 950 EU kilometers .

This is the first time I am seeing the term EU kilometers.


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (av_audi)*

thanks for everyone's input to this thread
av_audi estimated I would drive my Phaeton about 46k/year based on 15.3k over 4 months driving and wanted to know how many miles were pleasure driving. There were about 1000 miles already on the car when purchased, I drove about 3000 miles on pleasure trips to florida and pennsylvania visiting family. I actually plan to drive the Phaeton about 120,000 miles over 4 years (still a lot of daily miles).
So far the high number is about 30,000 miles and, as i read many threads on this forum day after day, the predominate type of problem reported from Phaeton drivers is a tempoary and intermittent electrical malfunction. Nothing serious that is not gone the next day.
This has happened in my Phaeton.
The Phaeton has complex electronics that seems to be subject to malfunction. Like my home computer, sometimes it requires a reboot and function is restored. Unlike my home computer, the Phaeton's electronics are subject thermal and mechanical shock. Home computers are now more resistant to critical error (lock-up) because of software improvements. Will we see a similar evolution for the Phaeton? Will we see software and/or hardware updates? Do we label the update a "recall" or version 2.0?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (av_audi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *av_audi* »_This is the first time I am seeing the term EU kilometers.

Well, that's because they are different from Canadian kilometers. Here in Canada, all our kilometers have 15% sales tax added to them.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_thanks for everyone's input to this thread
The Phaeton has complex electronics that seems to be subject to malfunction. Like my home computer, sometimes it requires a reboot and function is restored. Unlike my home computer, the Phaeton's electronics are subject thermal and mechanical shock. Home computers are now more resistant to critical error (lock-up) because of software improvements. Will we see a similar evolution for the Phaeton? Will we see software and/or hardware updates? Do we label the update a "recall" or version 2.0?

The main thing is that the Phaeton does re-boot and the errors in most cases do go away, unlike some other brands.


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (rmg2)*

rmg2,
I agree. In spite of the intermittent minor glitches, my Phaeton is an incredible car to drive and overall has been very dependable.


----------



## snw (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (iluvmcr)*

27k and no significant issues of concern to report.


----------



## Docroger (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (snw)*

15,379 miles. No squeaks or rattles still!!!!! Wow.


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (Docroger)*

5200 miles, New gas tank ( My fault ). No other problems.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: how many miles on your phaeton? (kippvisual)*

Hi Marc:
Great to see you back in the forum.
Michael


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to revive this thread,

I'm at 81,000 miles on my W12. Nothing more serious than a window regulator replaced so far. Next week I'm having some corrosion (rust) issues resolved which includes repainting behind each rear tire.
I've personally put 12,000 on this car since August 2012 and its truly a joy to drive.

The Wife's V8 is still less than 70,000 miles and all is well.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm up to 39,600 miles - so far. 2004/V8 - As long as you maintain it it'll serve you well...


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

about 90k miles on my 2004 FWD 3.2 v6 at the minute.. only bought it in november last year but no major issues, well nothing that wasnt covered under the 1 year warranty given with the car. its had a new torque converter (old one wasnt locking), a new comfort battery (old original one had a dead cell), headlight washers had a wiring fault around the fusebox under the hood.. possibly due to incorrect refitting of something before i bought the car as it was water/moisture that caused the fault, once fixed washers now squirt again. 

no other issues worth mentioning as of yet.. all electrics still working fine, bodywork still in good condition with no noticeable corrosion, etc, etc. which is saying something because the climate here is very wet and cold most of the year. also it passed its MOT test with flying colours.. didnt even get brake balance or headlight alignment checked or anything beforehand.


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

142300 miles on my 2004 4.2l

My left tweeter distorts every once in a while.

Left cup holder is stuck down.

When it's cold outside, something in my suspension goes "creek/crunch" but everyone that inspects says all looks fine.

My headlight flickers from time to time. I'm waiting for it to die, but it won't.

Based on today's performance, I'd be very surprised if this car doesn't go another 60k without major issues. It probably helps that most of my miles are on the interstate.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Your headlight won't die- flickering means it's ready to be replaced. There are a few threads on how to do it- it's about a 10 minute job.

Mine creaks/crunches as well over bumps and it drives me nuts. I've brought it in and they guessed engine mounts, but I have yet to do anything about it. If you find a definite answer to what's causing the noise I'd be really interested to know!

Brian


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

conmoto said:


> ...
> My headlight flickers from time to time. I'm waiting for it to die, but it won't...


I've noticed that with mine as well - but it's been a while. Same thing, waiting for it to die. Had the Right Side Mirror/Turn Signal replaced - just stopped working one day. Dealership was perplexed as these are LED's as well. Just changed the LED unit out.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

Have 133,000 miles on mine. Bought it with 6700 miles on the clock in 06. Can't imagine what I'll replace it with:screwy:


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Bought mine in June with 32,000 miles on it.

Now at 45,000 miles and have enjoyed every one of them so far.

I have a headlight flickering too, and a persistent problem with the alarm which means it sounds at random during day or night - it's going in this week to be diagnosed (again) and I may get the headlight bulbs changed at the same time as it's not a job I can do myself on a V6 TDI I believe.

Looking forward to many more years of enjoyable driving in this car which is the best I have ever owned in my opinion (even better than my Passat W8 which was also a beauty).


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

got mine with 13,500 miles on & have had only minor issues , slight gearbox oil leak & a couple of dash a/c motors & front anti roll bar bush's ?? it's now at 30K and running sweet .


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

tempted to say 105k... but that the sum of my two... 51k and 54k. Both with no major issues at all.

Mike


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Right at 80k on 2004 V8. Zero problems in last 3 years of ownership. A few problems during the first 2 years of ownership while under CPO, including a transmission replacement. I regard the Phaeton as a very reliable and well built car.

No known or impending problems although i suspect frontend bushings/control arms will need attention in the next few years. I only drive the P about 5k-6k miles per year. My only real concern is airshocks.

Jim X


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

Bought mine with about 5,000 in 2006 on it and it has now done 137,500 (So just more than Art)

It has had a few things done. Bush rod things, wheel bearings (all four at some point), brakes rear once front twice, a few new wheels (Omanyts), valves replaced, TPMS replaced, all four doors replaced, trunk wiring loom replaced. All done under warranty (original and extended). However I drive it with enthusiasm. 

Still love it. Nothing I want to replace it with and it has never refused forward motion due to mechanical issues or snow. Engine and gearbox all seem fine and hope to see 250k!

Dave


----------



## PhaetonDougTX (Apr 1, 2011)

*109,000 and counting!!*

Ok, take a potty break, this is a long one!

Bought my 2004 V8 silver/black in April 2011 with 92K miles, and I now have about 109,000 miles on it.
Thank goodness for VW PCC and a good extended warranty (Vehicle One) that paid for over $15K in repairs! 

I've had the following done:

Replaced entire air suspension system last year - mostly covered by VW.
Replaced entire navigation/lcd screen/computer, steering column with steering wheel adjustment motor, driver's side door seal, and moonroof switch 2 years ago.
Brakes serviced last year and ceramic pads added.
Added Gruven Parts 4.2L V8 Aluminum Intake Manifold Linkage Arms (replaced plastic ones)
Added matching eucalyptus wood cup holder trim/covers.
Added Dice iPod integration (a MUST have). 

Need to do these (any helpful guidance is GREATLY appreciated):
Replace NAV CD player - likely under my extended warranty (Luxury Electronics option). It recently starting ejecting the CD and won't recognize any of them. :banghead:
Look into the "Check Light" warning even though all the lights seem to be working correctly.
Look into mysterious groaning that "seems" to come from steering pump (maybe CV Joints/boots) that only happens in cold weather and only when driving slow when turning the steering wheel.
Repair both rear quarter window sun shades. The metal "ribs" have started to come away from the netting.
Repaint some slight pealing on the roof above driver's door in the "rain gutter". It's about a 4 inch by 1/2 inch strip.

All this being said - and even though it's got more miles by far than any car I've ever owned - this is also my most favorite car over all other luxury cars I've owned:
2007 MB R350 (wife's car)
2006 Audi A6
2004 Audi Allroad
2000 Volvo S80 T6
1998 Volvo S80 GLT
1996 Infiniti Q45
1994 Infiniti Q45

I hope all this info helps anyone else with (or looking at) a higher miles Phaeton. 
Do Phaetons with higher miles need extra care and feeding? Yes.
Is it worth it? Yes! It's an amazing car - and I just have a "base" V8! I can't even imagine how awesome a newer, lower miles, W12 with the DSP sound system would be. Mmmmm....


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought my 04 V8 in Sept 2010, it had 87000, now I have 113 856. Still love this car..... but she loves to take my money. Huummm the car is a lot like my wife

mike


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought my 2004 W12 August 1st 2012 with 68,000 and I'll turn 90,000 tomorrow. I think it's been relatively trouble free with the only mandatory repair being the right rear window regulator.
All other expenses have been routine maintenance or elective upgrades.
1. 2 engine oil changes with a 3rd in a couple weeks
2. Changed tranny filter and oil at 80k
3. New tires at 79k
4. Drop links on the sway bar (front)
5. Repainting rear quarter panels due to paint issue behind rear tires. No cost here as I traded out use of my wood splitter for this repair.
6. Purchased a TPMS module (used)

I may be jinxing myself by posting this but I've seldom spent less than $1,000.00 on any used vehicle I've ever bought. This car is still less than $800.00 mandatory for over 20k of driving- quite the deal I think.

I did in cure a $3,000.00 expense as I bought a vehicle lift to do general maintenance to both of my Phaetons and my 5 trucks in my work fleet. I'd always gotten by on the trucks as they are all 4wd but now I'm sure that's some of the best money I've ever spent.

Cantrell


----------



## alex_at (Aug 13, 2011)

106.250 miles so far. 

No real problems so far. 

At 100.040 miles i flushed the particle filter, as it was filled with ash. At about the same time I changed the throttle valve body since the electronic was damaged by water caused by an old rubber sealing.

Now it's time for an oil change. And I need to get 1 injector replaced, or better all 6 replaced to the newer ones. My windshield has a chip, so it needs to be replaced as well. (repair doesn't work anmyore.)

And my serpentine belt makes some noise sometimes (whuuu whuuu kind of noise), so I need to get that checked as well.

And a gearbox oil flush would be considerable as well.


Besides the injectors, nothing serious. It's by far the most reliable car I've ever had.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

*2004 VW Phaeton 3.2 FWD*

bought mine in December last year at 46k miles and now it's at 54k miles, i bought it to be used as a daily driver to keep the miles low on the RS6. So far i've spent about $1k for a set of new tires, one major service and a full detailing , nothing else has been required and even though i thought of selling it, only because i like trying different cars, i haven't been able to do it as i really love it now and there is no other car that can replace it for the same amount of money, plus my wife would rather have me sell the RS6(money eater) than the Phaeton


----------



## alex_at (Aug 13, 2011)

mik15 said:


> bought mine in December last year at 46k miles and now it's at 54k miles, i bought it to be used as a daily driver to keep the miles low on the RS6. So far i've spent about $1k for a set of new tires, one major service and a full detailing , nothing else has been required and even though i thought of selling it, only because i like trying different cars, i haven't been able to do it as i really love it now and there is no other car that can replace it for the same amount of money, plus my wife would rather have me sell the RS6(money eater) than the Phaeton


keep in mind that a phaeton is only replacable with another Phaeton! :laugh:


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 , absolutely true!


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Got 157000 miles in counting and still run like new*

Best car ever ....


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*mileage*

2005 4 seater; will turn 66,666 in a month; Real Driver Platinum zero deductible thru Oct, 2015. Mainly highway miles during: the Summer.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

2004 W12 PE, just turned 60K miles.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

53,000 

'04 

w12 

lwb


----------



## fingerlakes (Apr 9, 2013)

04 V8 - has 130,000.

Replaced driver wiper transmission
Had some Shift Flare - Transmission serviced seemed to have fixed that issue.


Nothing else other than some cosmetic issues I can think of.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

My W12 just turned 100,000 miles yesterday. 


Bob


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

My 2 year old TDI has 54k miles on it of which I have done about 1000 miles in the 2 weeks I have owned the car.


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine is coming up to 80k so far in the last 18 months its has:

A gearbox gasket leak repaired
All the front control arms replaced
Power steering leak repaired
4 doors replaced due to corrosion (warranty)
Boot and bonnet repaired due to corrosion (warranty)

I think it had a hard life before i gave it the tlc it deserves lol

Other than these issues its been a great car and never let me down (touch wood lol)

Raz


----------



## admanbobw (Mar 12, 2007)

*Miles on the Phaeton*

I have 179000 miles on my 2004 V8 and I still love it.


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

135,000 of which I have contributed 65,000 over the 3 years I have had it - lots of motorway (interstate) driving.

I've had power steering level topped up, new Kessy, new front door handle, new LH battery and outside of normal servicing and a gearbox oil replacement / service, that's it.

Still ahead on my decision to self insure rather than take a warranty. Depreciation is £7K in 3 years which for a car like this, is excellent.

Delighted that I made the decision to buy a P.

Best,
S


----------



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

*How many miles on your Phaeton?*

Guys:

My 2004 Phaeton which I bought last April has 175,000 miles on it. Bought for $6,700 with 169,000 miles on the odometer. Put maybe $2,000 in it including tranny fluid and filter change, control arm and some bushings, and both rear wheel bearings. I'm working with an independent Porsche Master Mechanic who charges roughly half what the dealer would charge.

I have a nagging but tolerable issue with tranny "flare". I'm considering having the mechanic rebuild the tranny for $3,000. I just think that the guts and the seals could use a refresh with the many miles I have on the car. It's a beauty to drive and look at. I know I can't go crazy with the repairs, but with the tranny rebuilt I know I can drive her for many more miles to come.

I'm beguiled by my Phaeton!

Ron


----------



## Voodtje (Oct 23, 2009)

Bought the car, a 2006 W12 long 4-seater with 8000 km in November 2009. Drives on L.P.G. It has now 220.000 km. I do the maintainance myself and never visit a garage.

Oilchange every 50.000 km, that is once a year, together with sparks and filters.
Gearoil- and filter change every 70.000 km.
Oilfilter-change every 100.000 km.
Changed right headlight due to water inside at 120.000 km.
Changed water-reservoir of radiator at 160.000 km, due to a broken nozzle on the top. 
Changed both Xenon-bulbs at 200.000 km
New windshield every two years due to Dutch road conditions: we use so called ZOAB roads, which means Very Open Asphalt Concrete. These roads never float, but pieces of concrete tend to loosen, presenting a star or burst in your windshield. 1000 euro damage.
Tyres last about 50.000 km.
New batteries 200.000 km
New Lambda-sonde at 200.000 km, pre-cat front left.
Changed CD-player to Solisto USB-stick player.

I like it very much to work on my Phaeton. If anybody wishes some advice on how to repair, don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Voodtje said:


> Oilchange every 50.000 km, that is once a year, together with sparks and filters.
> Gearoil- and filter change every 70.000 km.
> Oilfilter-change every 100.000 km.


Hi Vood,
Is not 50.000km and 100.000km too a long oil and filter change/replacement interval? 
Also, VW reccomends to change the transmission oil in W12 Phaetons every 30.000km.

Gabriel


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Just clock in 170689 Miles and I still love it as much as the first day I drove it , 11 years ago.*

What an awesome car !


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Low mileage Phaeton*

My 2004 5 seater has just under 30K original miles (29,500) and is still covered under the Platinum warrantee.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

88,000 miles (not kms), and only the intermittent airbag fault and just solved my TPMS issue.

-John


----------



## DavePhaeton (Sep 5, 2014)

104000 miles on these harsh british roads, no problems now though the brake pad warning light has just flashed up and i suspect it will be disc's and pads.

2007 3.0Tdi 

Dave


----------



## ErikO (Jun 14, 2014)

*137,000 Miles - some buyers remorse*

I bought my 2004 W12 in June, with 137,00 miles on it, came with a private plate.

Someone in a supermarket car park side-swiped it, scuffing to panels, and a rear wheel. 

145mph with ease, tyres were wrong speed & load rating, so no more tried, but I'm sure the W12 is up to the job. So I need 5 new tyres now. More expense.

Transmission lasted a month.

Cost to rebuild it was nearly 5,800 GBP. 

FM reception is terrible, iPod integration charges the phone, but don't know how to 'select' it, pervious owner won't take my calls, or answer texts to find out how / why.

Cruise control works intermittantly, a big minus for me.

The integrated car phone still works well, and is fun to pull out and show the kids. I wonder what that cost new..

But the car is powerful, a joy for distance driving, handles wonderfully, and brakes well too.

And now that it is cold, I find it takes quite long for heating to work too.

I also live and work overseas, so I'm going to miss leaving this car behind, as I did my NSX...


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Around 80k Miles. Bought it last May and drove it around 3 miles since then because I have other cars. All my problems were mostly electrical in nature plus the usual transmission thumb which is not that bad. 

Regards,

Salah


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

186000 miles and loving it every day.


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

52,000 miles here bought the car which had badly warped discs, they have been replaced/upgraded, boot works then doesn't, ai-rcon needed re-gassing, thats it so far.
David


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

A quick tip to get rid of the "Brake Pads Low" message is just to twist the wires together instead of buying 4 new sensors. That's what I did. Then you know that your brakes are low if they start squealing!  had to replace the back tyres as well because they were getting weather-checked. One of them was an original Michelin from Dresden!

-John


----------



## dxp200 (Dec 31, 2014)

146202 and still going strong


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Now at 91,000 miles!
I recently saw a Phaeton on EBay in Germany with 330,000 kms... I still have a ways to go!


----------



## palincss (Jan 8, 2015)

PhaetonDougTX said:


> Look into mysterious groaning that "seems" to come from steering pump (maybe CV Joints/boots) that only happens in cold weather and only when driving slow when turning the steering wheel.


That's a typical symptom of low power steering fluid. Have you checked it?


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

min will be passing through 111,111 miles on the way home tonight.. next milestone 123,456....


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*Still no issues*

Just arriving at 170,000 miles and apart from corrosion on the doors looks and drives like new.


----------



## Grayspeed205 (Mar 12, 2015)

I passed 77,777 yesterday while coming back from the 2nd round of the Eastern Centre enduro championship. I was glad of the 4 wheel drive and the higher ride height setting while driving along very sandy tracks in the Suffolk countryside, to the start of the event. I did take a picture of my set up for towing my off road bike. 

Who needs a Chesea tractor? :laugh:

Graham


----------



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

67,xxx and counting.


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*113,000 2003 v8*



coolsig said:


> 67,xxx and counting.


Happy as a clam with the car! Enjoy the bluetooth-iPhone connection addition to the electronics! Cold weather squeak on speed bumps at start of drive only nuisance. 
Dave Stalling Lenexa, KS USA


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

*Phaetons last forever*

Back in early February a lady from NJ listed for sale ($3,000) a 2004 Phaeton with over 811,000 miles on it. Yes, 811,000! I contacted her to confirm, which she did, adding that the car was in good shape and ran fine. We've a long way to go, gents!!


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Back in early February a lady from NJ listed for sale ($3,000) a 2004 Phaeton with over 811,000 miles on it. Yes, 811,000! I contacted her to confirm, which she did, adding that the car was in good shape and ran fine. We've a long way to go, gents!!


Is that possible?? Man I'm at 195k, figured that was high...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

der hauptmann said:


> Is that possible?? Man I'm at 195k, figured that was high...


Sure, it's possible. With diligent maintenance today's cars can last almost indefinitely. I have a 97 MB E class with 210K that is in superb shape and going strong Of course, eventually all parts wear out and need to be replaced, but if you are willing to do so your vehicle will last a very very long time. The idea that cars become unreliable and "wear out" soon after they pass the 100K mark is an anachronism derived from prior generations. Modern engines are much better designed, and clear coat paints have essentially eliminated body rust in many parts of the country. 

Now it might well be that continuing to repair an old vehicle eventually becomes uneconomical even if very possible, but it is my observation that folks usually compute the economics incorrectly and therefore dispose of cars prematurely. Of course, one might dispose of a car simply because he wants a new one, but that has nothing to do with whether a vehicle as over-built as a Phaeton can make it to 800K. Sure it can.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd be interested to know how many transmissions it had gone through.... Totally agree about people misunderstanding the economics of running an old car against buying a new one. Cai was a classic case, he recently traded his Phaeton for an expensive Audi which will cost him far more just in depreciation than the transmission or suspension job he was so afraid of and which might never even have happened anyway. It's almost never cheaper to buy a new car rather than repair an old one.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> I'd be interested to know how many transmissions it had gone through.... Totally agree about people misunderstanding the economics of running an old car against buying a new one. Cai was a classic case, he recently traded his Phaeton for an expensive Audi which will cost him far more just in depreciation than the transmission or suspension job he was so afraid of and which might never even have happened anyway. It's almost never cheaper to buy a new car rather than repair an old one.


Agree on all counts. I would have to guess at least two rebuilds or replacements, but could be as many as five I suppose. I also wonder whether the car was ever used as a limo. Aside from that being an impressive amount of mileage for a working car to achieve, it means someone is driving that car at least 70K miles per year every year. If I lived near NJ I might have considered paying $3K for a car that could make it to 1MM. At the very least I think a smart VW dealer should have scarfed it up, cleaned it up, and then used as a loaner. Think about the impression such mileage would have on customers!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike Petrik said:


> Agree on all counts. I would have to guess at least two rebuilds or replacements, but could be as many as five I suppose. I also wonder whether the car was ever used as a limo. Aside from that being an impressive amount of mileage for a working car to achieve, it means someone is driving that car at least 70K miles per year every year. If I lived near NJ I might have considered paying $3K for a car that could make it to 1MM. At the very least I think a smart VW dealer should have scarfed it up, cleaned it up, and then used as a loaner. Think about the impression such mileage would have on customers!


Those are some good points... I would love to see some pictures of that Phaeton.

-John


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> Those are some good points... I would love to see some pictures of that Phaeton.
> 
> -Johm


The AutoTrader ad did include a photo, and although the car looked fine the photo was not all that revealing. I had an email exchange with the seller who said that the car ran fine and the body was in good shape. Personally, I find the fact that a 2004 Phaeton is out there with over 800,000 miles that still runs and looks ok exceedingly reassuring!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike,

Here Here!!! My Phaeton has 92,000 on it, and it is nice to hear this.

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine's at 11 years and 104k now, and I have to say that other than some curb rash (not caused by me!), you'd be hard-pushed to distinguish it from a new car, even when driving.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Mine's at 11 years and 104k now, and I have to say that other than some curb rash (not caused by me!), you'd be hard-pushed to distinguish it from a new car, even when driving.


Yes, isn't it remarkable how gracefully they age! Aside from being as cautious as practical in my use (especially in my parking place choices), I take my 2006 V-8 (and my other cars) to a dent-wizard once every year or two just for minor touch-ups. Keeps the car looking show room new even at 105K. I bought my vehicle at the end of 2012 for under $18K. I'm happy to put some dough into it to keep it tip top.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

*This thread* may be of interest in light of these recent posts.

As of today, my five-seater has 137,xxx miles under its belt; the four-seater is yet a pup at 47,xxx miles. The ride between the two, however, is indistinguishable.

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Yes, isn't it remarkable how gracefully they age! Aside from being as cautious as practical in my use (especially in my parking place choices), I take my 2006 V-8 (and my other cars) to a dent-wizard once every year or two just for minor touch-ups. Keeps the car looking show room new even at 105K. I bought my vehicle at the end of 2012 for under $18K. I'm happy to put some dough into it to keep it tip top.


I have a dentless repair business card sitting on my passenger seat! I noticed a slight ding in the trunk lid which is bugging me. And I agree, even with high mileage and low market value, it's still worth spending money on it to keep it on the road because it's so expensive to replace it with something equivalent. If you're trying not to spend too much, that means whatever you replace it with will also probably have some mileage on it, and who knows what's likely to go wrong with the "new" one anyway.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine is at 92,000 miles now, and apart from wear and tear on the driver's seat and some minor wood trim finish cracks, she is perfect!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7142442-My-Phaeton

-John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

My V6 would by now have had about 85k on the clock.. but three years ago I bought a V10... so the V6 only has 60k on the clock, versus the 44k when I bought the V10 (which also had 44k on the clock). I'm wondering why I've done so many more miles in the V10.....


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

117,000 miles on my 2004. Runs great. Recently replaced the suspension bushings and had to reset/adjust the front right strut and air bag. Due for a oil change and will get the usual check up.


----------



## Joad (Sep 1, 2013)

*Love this car*

I am very proud to report that my TD Phaeton has just passed the 200200 mile mark, Ok she is not quit as sprightly as she used to be, but I still get on average 34mpg and it will cruse all day at reasonably illegal speeds in complete silence, my only quibble at the moment is the smell of fuel when stationary after running, but I plan to investigate the diesel return valve soon as this is not on every occasion.


----------



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Mileage on My Phaeton*

184,000 miles on my '04. Still looks and drives like new aside from a few niggly things . . . mostly the same things everyone else puts up with considering the age of our cars. Just put on four new 18" Conti Extreme Contact DWS tires on it and the ride is smooth and so very quiet.

Ron


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow!

I was wondering about mine, and it's only at 92,000 miles!

-John


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

have app. 103,000 on my 04 w12. problems are 1) keyless entry doesn't (no biggie, hasn't worked for 6 years); 2) cel is on, tech says it's an o2 sensor, but as the car runs great screw the epa; 3) tire pre menstral syndrom batteries dead (hell, i can see when a tire if flat for a few hundred bucks). it's no longer my daily driver, since my wife and i are both retired put more miles on an 05 A8. my only worry is the trannie, since vw said to change the atf every 20k on the w12 models, i figure there must be a reason. of course, the changed recommended service change came after i had over 40k on the clock. i've flushed it every 20k since then. and god i hate that cd driven gps. all that said, i can't ever see not keeping the car, it is just too nice a ride. btw, i run nexen n3000 tires and love them.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine's just done 97,000. TPMS a pain in the backside, but other than that, no real problems. Just took it for a drive to Lancashire and back and it was fine. 
Tim


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I have only put 6000 miles a year on my V8. I prefer the Euro-spec J523 head layout for the TPMS over the NAR head.

-John


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

My 2006 has about 105K. No issues at all, including with TPMS. Could it be that VW fixed the TPMS problems by 2006?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, most likely... 107k miles or kms on yours?

-John


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

Miles. Still 700K to go!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay! Yeah, they can go far. I only have 92000 miles. I don't drive it every day, but I love it to death!

-John


----------

